# Alaqua Mullet



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Where oh where art thou? A few of you were jumping yesterday afternoon but only to tease us!

After 2.5 hours my partner and I both lost one each. Another boat landed one. Weather perfect for fishing with overhead clouds which provided shade.

So this morning we will go look for a crappie at Pate Pond and if that does no work after an hour or two we will move to the Douglas Ferry ramp on the Choctaw.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Hang tough with the crappie... Would love to see you find those. Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

At work and jealous...good luck!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

We didn't do diddly on crappie at Pate Pond. 3 warmouth. Longlined crappie jigs. Will wait a month and try again. Then we went to a nearby ramp on the Choctaw. Started fishing right at the ramp and started catching quality bream. Ended up with 26 keepers and some beautiful big redbreast. Another overcast day for good fishing. Saw one gator and 2 moccasins, and a couple of Eagles that were really close.....and I didn't have my camera. 
The blind will lead the blind Thursday night when a buddy and I will fish flatheads. That will finish me up for the week.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I heard they were catching mullet by the boxfulls at Broadmouth so I went Saturday. I was the only one there and caught 2. The fish were in the area because they would swirl on top at times. I think the person that told me to go was stretching the truth a little. If they were biting that good there would have been more than me fishing.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think we have the same crappie problem.... Hard to stick with it when there are some big bream nearby!! I will give it a shot over the weekend with my lil' fishy and report my crappie results!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Don't think I will give up quality bream fishing to fish mullet until I get a few reports they are biting and it's worth my time to go. There have been a few good catches but they are scarce. Anyway, I'm anxious to get into some crappie so will be poking around and looking on the Choctaw.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Catchem up. I want to see a mess of em. Got plenty of those lit'l Fishies?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Don't think I will give up quality bream fishing to fish mullet until I get a few reports they are biting and it's worth my time to go. There have been a few good catches but they are scarce. Anyway, I'm anxious to get into some crappie so will be poking around and looking on the Choctaw.


Dad went to Alaqua today, caught 35 but fished pretty much all day.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Rjw615 said:


> Dad went to Alaqua today, caught 35 but fished pretty much all day.


Thanks for the report. That's the best catch I have heard about in a good while Your Dad has much more patients than I do. After 2 or 3 hoursmany guys give up and move on if it's real slow. I guess when the bite has been so good in the past and you could get a limit in a short time that sort of catching can spoil you. 
When I was there on Monday mullet were jumping a good bit, so they were in the area and obviously still are.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> Thanks for the report. That's the best catch I have heard about in a good while Your Dad has much more patients than I do. After 2 or 3 hoursmany guys give up and move on if it's real slow. I guess when the bite has been so good in the past and you could get a limit in a short time that sort of catching can spoil you. When I was there on Monday mullet were jumping a good bit, so they were in the area and obviously still are.


Yeah, he's newly retired so spending time on the water is what he loves catching fish or not. He went twice last week, caught 20 and 25, had them before our dove shoot this past Saturday, delicious, very clean tasting.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Question You are catching these mullet in the river right ? I live about 3 miles up river from perdido bay. I can bait them up at my place and catch them one after the other, but they taste like river muck. I love mullet from salt water, but every mullet that I have eaten that came from fresh water tasted like river muck smells. So the question is do you guys not notice an off flavor in the mullet you catch ?


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Question You are catching these mullet in the river right ? I live about 3 miles up river from perdido bay. I can bait them up at my place and catch them one after the other, but they taste like river muck. I love mullet from salt water, but every mullet that I have eaten that came from fresh water tasted like river muck smells. So the question is do you guys not notice an off flavor in the mullet you catch ?


The ones from Blackwater we can taste it and I personally don't any from Blackwater, haven't been many caught there this year anyways, the ones from Alaqua which is a brackish, well more saltwater creek that feeds into the bay, those are fine eating.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

*Can the river mullet*

You need to can the river mullet. This is the best. You can make patties with the canned fish. Scale the fish leave the skin on and I cut the rib cage out. Pack the jar full and put a tablespoon of peanut oil in it and a little salt and peppers if you want them spicy. Pressure cook them for 90 minutes and we do it the old style with a canner till the lids pop. The are great this way


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I can my salt water mullet, but never tried to can the fresh water mullet


----------

